# 67 lower Door Trim Install



## Vapor Locker USA (Feb 5, 2014)

Does anyone have instructions to install the GTO lower door trim on a 67? The Doors are for a tempest so there are NO holes and in the assembly manual it shows how to install the rocker trim, but nothing for the doors. (probably on one of the faded to nothing pages). 

Also, when you install the GTO emblems on the rocker, did you need to grind down the emblem tabs so they don’t hit the car? Any tips welcome…

Thanks in advance. atriot:


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

'67 GTO lower door moldings accepted several clips, and original '67 GTO doors had at least 2 square holes die stamped into the outer door skin to accept the clips. Believe, I'm out of '67 doors in the door racks, or would get you some pics and measurements. I would pursue buying, or getting a scan out of a '67 Fisher body manual. Still, the best is the exact measurement off an original '67 GTO door.


----------



## Colorado67GTO (Sep 11, 2014)

I have my 67 doors handy if you want pictures. 

Let me know.


----------



## Vapor Locker USA (Feb 5, 2014)

That would be awesome. Tempest doors so no holes at all. I can see how the end clips will work but the center clips...... not so much.


----------



## Colorado67GTO (Sep 11, 2014)

Try these pictures. If you need something different, let me know. 

As for the clips, they twist into the molding and then the spring portion holds them into place. There should be a protruding stud with expanding fingers that go into the holes shown in my attached pictures. I think it is critical to get the up and own height correct and consistent. Side to side won't matter as much. 

It will take a few posts to get all the pictures.


----------



## Colorado67GTO (Sep 11, 2014)

Continued


----------



## Colorado67GTO (Sep 11, 2014)

More Pictures


----------



## Colorado67GTO (Sep 11, 2014)

Final set. 

The pictures are named according to how they were measured. Make sure to note that the passenger door was measured rear to front and the drivers door is opposite.


----------



## Vapor Locker USA (Feb 5, 2014)

That is awesome.:bannana: It looks like once i have the 2 holes made on the end, the 1/2 inch holes are just in a straight line. I should have done this before paint.

Thanks for taking the time to take the great pictures and all of the measurements. 

If your ever in the St Louis area, I owe you a beer..


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Great pics, Colorado67GTO!


----------

